# Aoc tv LED - LE40D3142 no enciende, led azul.



## celtronics2011 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hola amigos , me llegó éste tv  AOC  TV LED - LE40D3142 que al enchufar 220 Vac solo enciende led azul, sin llegar a encender.
Me apresuré a tomar lectura de mediciones en vacio y con la main, según éstas lecturas que están en la imagen , ¿ Cual sería mi falla , estoy sospechando de la MAIN.

Como determino  que la fuente  esté en buen estado, y el  blacklight ?
Éste tipo de fuente no lleva stand-bye. ¿ Cómo enciendo de forma manual la fuente ?





Alguien podría regalarme su diagrama LE40D3142 , mil gracias por su atención.

Fuente 715G6335-P03-001-002S

diagramas de fuente


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 10, 2019)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> ¿Cuál sería mi falla? Estoy sospechando de la MAIN.


Yo sospecho que es un problema de datos corruptos en la memoria SPI Flash.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 10, 2019)

es posible activar esta fuente de forma manual ?
pin  1, 2,3 estoy que le inyecto 3.2v  desde una bateria de celular 3.7v adjustando con un potenciometro a 3.2v
y no se activa el  el blacklight .
lamento  no disponer fuente de laboratorio por el momento.


----------



## analogico (Sep 10, 2019)

pero 15 y 16 dice  ahi que deberian ser 5v


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 11, 2019)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> ¿Es posible activar esta fuente de forma manual?
> A los pines 1, 2 y 3 estoy que le inyecto 3.2V desde una batería de celular de 3.7V ajustando con un potenciómetro a 3.2v
> y no se activa el el backlight .


Si el LED de Standby no cambia al dar la orden de encendido es porque el procesador no está funcionando.
Por lo tanto no habrá imagen, así que no tiene caso activar la fuente manualmente.

Primero verifica si las sub fuentes están funcionando.
Si las sub fuentes están bien reprograma la memoria SPI Flash y seguramente el TV vuelve a funcionar.
Con ese procedimiento ya te hubieras ahorrado varias horas y posiblemente el TV ya estaría funcionando.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 11, 2019)

Creo que la main te esta encendiendo la fuente en forma constante, por eso el led azul, suele ser rojo cuando esta en stand by, fijate la pata DIM que suele ser el control del brillo de los led's, si no es por eso que estan apagados o con muy poco brillo, DIM viene de dimmer, en algunos tv's no se usa, pero en tu caso veo que tenes una tensión con la main conectada, lo otro es activar la fuente sin la main y ver si encienden.

Pero como te dijo D@arbytes todo apunta a problemas con firmware o la memoria.
Algunos tv's tenian una forma de reinicio para cuando pasaba esto, la forma era muy variada, buscalo en la web por si encontras algo.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 11, 2019)

analogico dijo:


> pero 15 y 16 dice  ahi que deberian ser 5v



pin 4 ,13,14,15,16 NC : no llevan cables
pin 15,16 no tiene circuito.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 14, 2019)

sergiot dijo:


> Creo que la main te esta encendiendo la fuente en forma constante, por eso el led azul, suele ser rojo cuando esta en stand by, fijate la pata DIM que suele ser el control del brillo de los led's, si no es por eso que estan apagados o con muy poco brillo, DIM viene de dimmer, en algunos tv's no se usa, pero en tu caso veo que tenes una tensión con la main conectada, lo otro es activar la fuente sin la main y ver si encienden.
> 
> Pero como te dijo D@arbytes todo apunta a problemas con firmware o la memoria.
> Algunos tv's tenian una forma de reinicio para cuando pasaba esto, la forma era muy variada, buscalo en la web por si encontras algo.



me llego la main, ya prende tengo audio, pero no se activan el blackling leds.


en D8106 Tengo un voltaje no estable que sube y baja de 27 a 42voltios.  los diodos leds  no prenden.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 14, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si el LED de Standby no cambia al dar la orden de encendido es porque el procesador no está funcionando.
> P



Tenia que dar la orden on /off  con el control. Asi descartar la main. ya tengo 2 main en perfecto estado.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 14, 2019)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> Me llegó la main, ya prende, tengo audio, pero no se activan el backlight de leds.





celtronics2011 dijo:


> Tenía que dar la orden on /off con el control. Así descartar la main. Ya tengo 2 main en perfecto estado.


Bueno, eso es lógico.
La verdad es que ya no entiendo nada conforme al problema inicial.
Me parece que te saltas las comprobaciones más elementales en este tipo de reparaciones.


celtronics2011 dijo:


> En D8106 Tengo un voltaje no estable que sube y baja de 27 a 42voltios. Los diodos led no prenden.


La fuente de los LEDs no tendrá un voltaje estable si es que existen LEDs dañados.
Empieza por revisarlos.


----------



## moonwalker (Sep 15, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si el LED de Standby no cambia al dar la orden de encendido es porque el procesador no está funcionando.
> Por lo tanto no habrá imagen, así que no tiene caso activar la fuente manualmente.
> 
> 
> ...


De acuerdo.. Tengo  en mi laboratorio un televisor Hyundai el cual no enciende. Luego de haber probado todos los voltajes en la tarjeta Main de todos los subvoltajes están perfectos y ya lo que estoy sospechando Es que la memoria flash de la que habla Darkness debe ser programada.  El tv lo tengo archivado ya que un colega iba a conseguir el firmware pero no me dijo más nada. Darkness, ¿Hay algún sitio en la web para descargar el firmware de ese Tv Hyundai? Debo buscar el modelo del tv y codigo de la Main.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 16, 2019)

moonwalker dijo:


> ¿Hay algún sitio en la web para descargar el firmware de ese Tv Hyundai? Debo buscar el modelo del tv y código de la Main.


Algunas veces suele encontrarse el firmware en la página de la empresa.
Es necesario el modelo del TV, de la tarjeta principal y en algunos casos el modelo de display.
Yo tengo varios dumps para esa marca y tal vez lo tenga, también tengo el dump para el TV del cual trata este tema. (AOC - LE40D3142)


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 19, 2019)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> Hola amigos  me llego este tv  AOC  TV LED - LE40D3142
> que al enchufar 220 ac  solo enciende led azul, sin llegar a encender.
> Me apresure a tomar lectura de mediciones   en vacio y con la main.
> segun estas lectura que esta en la imagen ,  cual seria mi falla.
> ...



la falla a sido resuelta  4 diodos leds quemados


----------



## moonwalker (Sep 19, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Algunas veces suele encontrarse el firmware en la página de la empresa.
> Es necesario el modelo del TV, de la tarjeta principal y en algunos casos el modelo de display.
> Yo tengo varios dumps para esa marca y tal vez lo tenga, también tengo el dump para el TV del cual trata este tema. (AOC - LE40D3142)


Hola  Darkbytes nuevamente destaparé el TV para colocar el código de la main y el modelo del TV. Ojalá Dios quiera lo tengas. saludos


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 19, 2019)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola  Darkbytes nuevamente destaparé el TV para colocar el código de la main y el modelo del TV. Ojalá Dios quiera lo tengas. saludos


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jul 27, 2020)

buenos dias , me volviero  a traer  un aoc con problemas de leds, alguien podria orientarme  donde esta la resistencia o el punto que tengo que variar  para protejer los leds . resistencia de cuanto me recomiendan . gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 27, 2020)

Se tiene que controlar la corriente de -VLED-1 y -VLED-2
Yo creo que con quitar R8125 y R8133 (1.5 Ω) la corriente disminuirá considerablemente.
En dado caso que la corriente siga siendo excesiva se podría quitar otra de las de 2 Ω
Ojo: Hacer lo mismo en cada chip (IC8103 e IC8105)


----------



## Josecitotv (Ene 2, 2021)

Buenas como están
Disculpen la molestia soy nuevo 
Ósea la primera vez que consulto 
Tengo la misma tv de la que se habla aqui y no enciende ni nada ni la luz de stanby de la tv 
Medí la fuente con main y solo tengo los 3v de ps on luego en bl on/of cero ni dimm nada tampoco los demás todo igual al compañero que subió su foto con las mediciones ... como puedo puentear esta fuente para descartar ?


----------



## Cris3777 (Ene 25, 2021)

Hola, alguien podría decirme voltaje y que watios son los leds de un TV aoc le40d3142 ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 25, 2021)

Suelen ser de 3V a 1W y comúnmente usan el 3030
Para más seguridad, mide uno con el probador de LED


----------



## sergiot (Ene 26, 2021)

Cris3777 dijo:


> Hola, alguien podría decirme voltaje y que watios son los leds de un TV aoc le40d3142 ?


Yo uso el tester en la función de medir diodos, si el led enciende tenue es de 3V 1W, sino son los de 6V.


----------



## guevaragus (Abr 28, 2021)

Hola, mis saludos, poseo un AOC LE40D3142, de fondo azul por configuración, tiene dos líneas verticales una por los lados del centro como de unos 3 cm de gruesa y la otra de 2 cm mas hacia la izquierda de la pantalla, aparentemente están presentes los voltajes de t con integrada, aunque me parece que chip, no el dc dc, esta algo caliente, no se que otras cosas revisar, o si alguien posee o donde poder encontrar el diagrama electrónico del modelo y así poder revisar, así sin meterle mucho ojo me parece que los cof están bien pegados, así lo compre con esa falla, no se si igual si están de apariencia pegados, podría dar fallas de contacto, también posee unos chips cof de lado derecho, no se si ellos también controlen video y normalicen líneas verticales. Saludos y gracias por leerme. El tv funciona todo perfectamente a excepción de las dos lineas gruesas verticales, cualquier sugerencia me es de gran valor.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 29, 2021)

El problema de este tipo de fallos es que los circuitos de las t-con integradas a la pantalla no estan en los manuales de servicio, o por lo menos todos los que me tocó reparar no estaban.


----------



## saurom (Oct 6, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Algunas veces suele encontrarse el firmware en la página de la empresa.
> Es necesario el modelo del TV, de la tarjeta principal y en algunos casos el modelo de display.
> Yo tengo varios dumps para esa marca y tal vez lo tenga, también tengo el dump para el TV del cual trata este tema. (AOC - LE40D3142)


*H*ola*. ¿T*endr*á*s el bin de AOC LE32D3140*?*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 6, 2021)

Tengo uno para ese modelo de TV con la tarjeta 715G5749-M03-001-004K
Si el TV tiene otro modelo de tarjeta, no te servirá.


----------

